

Welcome to the LinkedIn Family, lynda.com - whatok
http://blog.linkedin.com/2015/04/09/lynda-joins-linkedin/

======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9347101](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9347101).

